
Mark Zuckerberg Invites Ahmed to Facebook HQ - vishnuks
https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10102373304096361
======
noobie
There's been an outpouring of support:

Barrack Obama:
[https://twitter.com/POTUS/status/644193755814342656](https://twitter.com/POTUS/status/644193755814342656)

Hillary Clinton:
[https://twitter.com/HillaryClinton/status/644167278196600832](https://twitter.com/HillaryClinton/status/644167278196600832)

Chris
Hadfield:[https://twitter.com/Cmdr_Hadfield/status/644177398553030656](https://twitter.com/Cmdr_Hadfield/status/644177398553030656)

~~~
drzaiusapelord
Interesting, where are all the conservative politicians? Or would supporting
this poor kid "upset" their base?

~~~
JibberMeTimbers
Probably all worried about their debate tonight.

------
jonny_eh
and to the Whitehouse. Zuck got scooped!

[https://twitter.com/POTUS/status/644193755814342656](https://twitter.com/POTUS/status/644193755814342656)

~~~
kozukumi
Wow. If this did indeed come from Obama then the school administration are
gonna be feeling pretty damn awkward today.

Has anyone discussed the legal ramifications the school/police might have to
deal with? I would assume this kid is in line for some defty compensation if
everything reported is correct?

~~~
noobie
All the police has said so far is that they won't be charging him with the
"hoax bomb" crap.

[http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/16/9338113/ahmed-mohamed-
cloc...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/16/9338113/ahmed-mohamed-clock-no-
charges)

~~~
ihsw
Why would they charge him with creating a hoax? The teachers that cried bomb
threats should be penalized, not the student.

Am I missing something here? It's starting to look like he is the victim of a
conspiracy where the administration and local PD trumped up the charges, I
wouldn't be surprised if the state attorney general would've loved to have
sunk his teeth in too.

This whole situation is as much about blatant racism and fear mongering as it
is about the viciousness of state-backed prosecutorial adventurism.

~~~
scrumper
He hasn't been charged; police attended and arrested then pretty swiftly
released him.

Teachers & school deserve opprobrium; not sure the police do in this instance.

------
swagswag
Pretty soon Jack Dorsey is going to reach out.

------
DarkTree
I'm going to start taking clocks to school.

~~~
BillTheCat
Strap one to your arm and carry it everywhere.

~~~
infogulch
_gasp_ how radical!

